# Clothing labels



## Pewpewindustries (Mar 31, 2017)

Does anyone know of a company or companies that can manufacture clothing labels that are not expensive? I need to order some samples and a few companies I have contacted want $75-100 to send me a sample.


----------



## FutureGenApparel (Apr 7, 2017)

Ya I Think it Depends Upon the Model. For Example We are also a Manufacturer of the Tshirts Mainly.

For Developing Fabrics , Print Screens or Embroideries , Labeling Matters , they Will Incur Some Sampling Charge.

And as a Courier Expense ( Lets Assume 1 Kg ) Depend Upon the Destinations, it Will Hardly Comes Around 30-50 $ !

Frankly Speaking we Get Call At least from 100 People a Month and 25 Convert into Sampling Process and 10-20 Convert into Orders.

Suppliers Wont Get Benefited in the Sampling Charge. This is Certainly the Expenses they are Facing.

Hope its Clear.


----------



## Pewpewindustries (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you for the info. Much appreciated


----------



## AKS1961 (Aug 5, 2013)

Asking you to send $75-$100 for sending you a few labels seems a bit too much.
If you ask a domestic company, they should send a few samples by first class mail
free. I mail trim, label samples to customers I can't meet all the time.
Most label companies have minimums and some do have very low minimums and
shouldn't cost too much. 

Good Luck.
Aravind.


----------

